# Food intolerence by DR Mark from the UK



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/level2/living...lerance.shtml#1 ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Excellent article, Eric. Thanks for posting it.







JeanG


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Dr. Mark presents some interesting anecdotes demonstrating the interactions of the psycho-neuro-immune system, especially in a subset of patients whom for lack of a better word exhibit these "Skinnerian" type learned responses to situational sets involving food.Unfortunatley his sole reference is for further study will provide litle information as it is sorely out of date: 1988.Dr. Pearssons editorial from 1988 reflects the knowledge of psycho-neuro-immune reactions and the technologies of 1988. heck, people were still doing "cyto" in 1988. Quite a bit has transpired in the last 12 years since Dr Pearson expressed his editorial views at the time. Indeed his own work has continued, but not exactly in this area.Probably the most concise summary describing the integrated function of the psycho-neuro-immune system and how to approach the study thereof appears in a tutorial published right smack in the middle of this period between Pearsons paper of 1988 and knowledge that has been gained hence as of January 2001.The tutorial I reference was published by Frieling and Strohmeyer, German gastroenterologists from the University of Dusseldorf, in 1995.While not yet fully posessed of todays knowledge, the English translation of the abstract of this tutorial pulls the concepts together cleanly: ___________________________ "The enteric nervous system and immune system are integrated systems that play an important role in the regulation of gastrointestinal functions. Recent studies suggest a bidirectional interaction between both systems. The relationship is based on the synthesis and release of neuropeptides from immune cells and the receptor-mediated alteration of nervous and immune functions by neurotransmitters and inflammatory mediators. The activity of the enteric nervous and immune system can be modulated by the central nervous system. These psycho-neuro-immuno-interactions are involved in gut inflammation, in functional bowel diseases and in the physiological control of gastrointestinal functions." ___________________________Very concisely stated. Probably one of the most interesting recent tutorials I have read on the subject of psych-neuro-immune interraction in disease including functional and organic bowel dysfunction is titled:"INTERACTIONS BETWEEN THE NERVOUS SYSTEM AND THE IMMUNE SYSTEM: Implications For Psychopharmacology" a tutorial by Adrian Dunn.This would be a good tutorial on the basis for "psychosomatic medicine" with the spin of a "neuropsychopharmacologist" on it, and reflects much (not all but much) of the psychoneuroimmune chemical and behavioral basis for the anecdotes discussed in Dr. Marks editorial and incorporates things we know know that we did not know in 1988.This paper can be read at: http://www.acnp.org/G4/GN401000069/CH069.html MNL______________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 02-06-2001).]


----------

